# Type 8 Boss vs Type 3 Boss



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Once upon a time, you are a new hire at the company of your dreams. You have been given the choice to work under one of 4 bosses. You are told that one of them is an 8w7, the other one 8w9, the other one 3w2, and the other one 3w4. That's it. You are given no further information. 

Now given what you know about these types, which boss would you choose to work under?


----------



## jonah123 (Apr 25, 2013)

All are good....


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

8w7 for sure. My boyfriend has an 8w7 boss and he sounds hilarious. Plus he's fairly healthy so he integrates to 2 and is very protective of his employees while getting into near-fistfights during conferences with almost everyone else. I'm the kind of person who shuts up and follows orders most of the time, so I'm sure I'd be able to get on their good side.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

As a 3w2 i'm happy to see this, it seems reflected on previous subordinates.
However, people/employees looking for stability, clarity and scheduled progression would do well with an 8 imo.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Once upon a time, you are a new hire at the company of your dreams. You have been given the choice to work under one of 4 bosses. You are told that one of them is an 8w7, the other one 8w9, the other one 3w2, and the other one 3w4. That's it. You are given no further information.
> Now given what you know about these types, which boss would you choose to work under?


8w7s because I find them extremely easy to communicate with. on the other hand
- 3s are a little too pushy and focused on continuous improvement. I will do my job, do it well and do it on time, but I'm not an overachiever and don't appreciate being expected to be
- 8w9s have a rather indirect, implied style of control. this works well when people catch on to it and shut up, but it doesn't work with me and eventually they get super pissed and take it personally


----------

